
Frontline: The Facebook Dilemma - mxfh
https://www.pbs.org/wgbh/frontline/film/facebook-dilemma/
======
mxfh
Part 1 of 2:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T48KFiHwexM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T48KFiHwexM)

